# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Видеокурсы по 1С:Предприятие, Учету и Бухгалтерии от "СПЕЦИАЛИСТ"

## danilkolviv

*Видеокурсы по 1С:Предприятие от "СПЕЦИАЛИСТ"*
*Специалист | 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей (ред.11). Уровень 1. Торговые и складские операции (2012)*

Продолжительность: 11:23:49
Видео: VC-1, 1024x722, ~194 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz, 2 Ch, 320 kb/s 
Размер (UnPack): 2,89 GB

*Скрытый текст*Курс посвящен изучению возможностей программы «1С: Управление торговлей 11», позволяющей вести автоматизированный оперативный и управленческий учет. Учебный курс позволит освоить технологию работы с конфигурацией и развить практические навыки по работе с программой.
Программа позволяет подготавливать, реализовывать и контролировать торговые и складские операции, отслеживать работу исполнителей.
Курс предназначен для подготовки менеджеров торговых предприятий, желающих освоить самую массовую программу по автоматизации планирования и реализации торговых операций «1С: Управление торговлей 11».

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Работать со справочниками программы
- Регистрировать торговые и складские документы
- Оформлять закупку товара
- Оформлять отгрузку товара.
- Регистрировать складские операции
- Формировать отчетность.

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/1s8ut1

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей (ред.11). Уровень 2. Расширенные возможности (2012)*

Продолжительность: 10:49:22
Видео: VC-1, 1040x784, ~240 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz, 2 Ch, 320 kb/s 
Размер (UnPack): 2,97 GB

*Скрытый текст*Курс является продолжением курса «1С:Управление торговлей 11. Уровень 1». Цель курса – научиться самостоятельно автоматизировать процессы планирования, отгрузки и анализа продаж. Курс позволит развить практические навыки по работе с программой.
Курс предназначен для подготовки менеджеров торговых предприятий, уже работающих в программе, и желающих грамотно автоматизировать процесс ведения учета, с использованием типового функционала программы.

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Работать сегментами
- Создавать правила продаж
- Настраивать и оформлять отгрузку товара с розничного склада
- Отражать операции по комиссии
- Управлять запасами
- Планировать и анализировать продажи.

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/1s8ut2

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | Учет налога на прибыль и особенности применения ПБУ 18/02 (2011)*

Продолжительность: 10:50:04
Видео: G2M3, 1024x768, ~109 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz 
Размер (UnPack): 726 MB

*Скрытый текст*В рамках программы курса будут рассмотрены ключевые аспекты по применению ПБУ 18/02, формированию постоянных и отложенных налоговых активов и обязательств, отражению постоянных, отложенных налоговых активов и обязательств в бухгалтерском учете, источникам возникновения разниц в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете и их влияние на величину прибыли.
Курс является прикладным. Он рассчитан на бухгалтеров, главных бухгалтеров, руководителей, специалистов финансовых и бухгалтерских служб, внутренних аудиторов. Курс будет интересен налоговым юристам, налоговым консультантам. Курс будет полезен для специалистов, желающих повысить свои профессиональные знания в бухгалтерском учете и налогообложении.

Цель курса: Дать навыки и изучить специфику применения ПБУ 18/02. Рассмотреть различия в порядке, условиях и моменте признания доходов и расходов в налоговом и бухгалтерском учете. На практических примерах рассмотреть отражение постоянных и отложенных налоговых активов и обязательств. Научиться рассчитывать налог на прибыль по правилам ПБУ 18/02 и отражать информацию по налогу на прибыль в формах бухгалтерской отчетности.

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Отражать постоянные и отложенные активы и обязательства на счетах бухгалтерского учета с применением ПБУ 18/02
- Определять финансовый результат и рассчитывать налог на прибыль согласно ПБУ 18/02
- Отражать информацию по расчету налога на прибыль в формах бухгалтерской отчетности

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/pbu

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | Бухгалтерский учёт - Теория и практика (2013)*

Продолжительность: 45:17:18
Видео: VC-1, 1366x768, 1024x768, ~91 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz, 1 Ch, 48,0 kb/s
Размер (UnPack): 3,22 GB

*Скрытый текст*В основе курса уникальная программа подготовки бухгалтеров, признанная лучшей в Москве. Программа сочетает глубокую теоретическую подготовку и решение большого числа реальных практических задач.
Курс читается в соответствии с последними изменениями законодательства, актуальной бухгалтерской, налоговой и судебной практикой.
С первого занятия Вы начнете осваивать важнейшие участки Вашей будущей работы: зарегистрируете предприятие, сформируете уставной капитал, оформите первичные документы, начислите заработную плату сотрудникам и, конечно, составите свою первую бухгалтерскую отчетность!

Цель курса: Программа курса ориентирована на слушателей, начинающих осваивать бухгалтерский учет в соответствии с планом счетов бухгалтерского учета, а также желающих обновить свои знания в соответствии с современными нормативными документами.

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Грамотно составлять первичные бухгалтерские документы и проверять документы контрагентов.
- Формировать учетные регистры, которые дают информацию о приходах и расходах средств на предприятии, о возникновении долгов вашей фирмы перед партнерами и партнеров перед вашей фирмой, об увеличении и уменьшении капиталов на вашем предприятии, а также другие группировки информации за требуемый период, необходимые для анализа деятельности вашей фирмы.
- Отражать в бухгалтерском учете приход и расход денежных средств и другого имущества.
- Отражать в бухгалтерском учете взаимоотношения с поставщиками и подрядчиками, покупателями и заказчиками, расчеты по претензиям при поставках товарно-материальных ценностей.
- Отражать в бухгалтерском учете операции с подотчетными лицами по приобретениям для хозяйственных нужд предприятия и командировочным расходам.
- Начислять заработную плату работникам, пособия по временной нетрудоспособности, беременности и родам, рассчитывать и отражать в учете удержания налога на доходы физических лиц, алиментов, недостач с работников, сумму к выплате, а также знать порядок депонирования заработной платы. Рассчитывать взносы на социальное страхование.
- Отражать и возмещать НДС при покупке товарно-материальных ценностей работ, услуг, а также начислять НДС при продаже товаров, продукции, работ, услуг, заполнять счета-фактуры, а также книги продаж и покупок.
- Формировать себестоимость готовой продукции, оказанных услуг или выполненных работ. Различать доходы по обычным видам деятельности от прочих расходов.
- Рассчитывать финансовый результат по хозяйственной деятельности, анализировать влияние на прибыль (убыток) расходов и доходов предприятия.
- Отражать операции покупки и реализации товаров в оптовой и розничной торговле.
- Закрывать финансовый год при реформации баланса.

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/tbuh-i

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | Делопроизводство (документационное обеспечение управления) (2010)*

Продолжительность: 23:31:25
Видео: G2M3, 1024x768, ~150 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz, 1 Ch, 48,0 kb/s
Размер (UnPack): 1,74 GB

*Скрытый текст*Самой важной частью функционирования любого предприятия является ведение его документов. Иными словами – делопроизводство. Если Вы специалист по делопроизводству – секретарь, административный работник, архивариус , Вы важная «кадровая единица» в деятельности любой организации.
Вы хотите знать делопроизводство досконально и в точности? Боитесь запутаться в бумагах? Не понимаете, в чем разница между организационно-распорядительными, информационно-справочными, коммерческими и прочими видами документов? Не знаете, как передать дела на архивное хранение? Вы получите все необходимые знания на курсе «Делопроизводство» Центра компьютерного обучения «Специалист»! Вы научитесь обращению с документацией на всех этапах ее существования – от создания до «списания в архив». Вы узнаете, как правильно составлять и оформлять организационно-распорядительные документы, научитесь организовывать документооборот современного предприятия, контролировать исполнение управленческих решений и обеспечивать сохранность документированной информации.

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- ориентироваться в видах документов;
- оформлять организационно-распорядительные документы;
- грамотно вести деловую переписку;
- составлять акты и протоколы;
- составлять распорядительные и организационные документы (приказы, указания и др.);
- осуществлять организацию документооборота;
- регистрировать документы;
- осуществлять контроль за исполнением документов;
- осуществлять справочно-информационную работу;
- организовывать архивное хранение.

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/dprt

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | Использование запросов в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». Язык запросов "C" (2011)*

Продолжительность: 07:31:08
Видео: G2M3, 1024x768, ~84 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz, 1 Ch, 48,0 kb/s
Размер (UnPack): 368 MB

*Скрытый текст*Курс предназначен для слушателей с опытом работы с платформой «1С:Предприятие 8», обладающих навыками программирования на встроенном языке, имеющих представление о функциональности и особенностях настройки объектов конфигурации.
Курс является «продолжением» базового курса «Основные объекты». В процессе обучения Вы ознакомитесь с особенностями языка запросов системы, использования самого объекта «Запрос», порядком работы с результатом запроса, выборкой из результата запроса и т.п. Вы приобретете практические навыки по написанию запросов как «вручную», так и с использованием конструктора запросов.

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Писать запросы
- Работать с конструктором запросов
- Корректно использовать различные виды таблиц ИБ
- Познакомитесь с особенностями работы с виртуальными таблицами регистров.

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/1s82zap

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | Как открыть свое дело (2013)*

Продолжительность: 09:44:29
Видео: xvid, 1366x768, 1024x768, ~31 Kbps
Аудио: WMA, 44.1 kHz, 2 Ch, 128 kb/s
Размер (UnPack): 735 MB

*Скрытый текст*Чтобы организовать свой бизнес, нужен целый комплекс самых разнообразных навыков и знаний. Изучить все необходимое в максимально короткие сроки под руководством профессионалов-практиков Вы сможете на курсе "Как открыть свое дело"!
Материалы курса предоставляют полную информацию о том, как выбрать наиболее прибыльный вид деятельности, создать предприятие, наилучшим образом отвечающее поставленным целям и задачам, разобраться в системе налогообложения, вести документооборот, строить отношения с другими организациями, сотрудниками, проверяющими органами. 

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Составлять пошаговый план открытия своего дела
- Разрабатывать типовую схему предпринимательской деятельности
- Проводить маркетинговый анализ и составлять бизнес-план
- Анализировать организационно-правовые формы с точки зрения выбора наиболее оптимальной (общества с ограниченной ответственностью, акционерные общества,
- индивидуальные предприниматели)
- Создавать учредительные документы и проводить государственную регистрацию субъекта предпринимательства
- Выбирать наиболее эффективную систему налогообложения
- Оформлять первичную и налоговую отчетность и другую необходимую документацию
- Обладать полной информацией о правах предпринимателя в ходе проведения проверок со стороны налоговых органов, различных государственных и муниципальных
- контролирующих организаций
- Составлять юридически значимые документы: договора, акты, обязательства, контракты
- Принимать меры, позволяющие избежать рисков и ошибок на начальном этапе деятельности
- Эффективно управлять собственным делом.

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/pbyul

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*Специалист | Налогообложение 2013. Ведение налогового учета, проблемы и решения (2013)*

Продолжительность: 23:39:27
Видео: AVC, 1194x900, ~31 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 44.1 kHz, 2 Ch, 45,6 kb/s
Размер (UnPack): 3,08 GB

*Скрытый текст*В курсе подробно рассмотрены аспекты исчисления и уплаты основных налогов и сборов, рассматриваются вопросы налогового контроля и взаимоотношений с налоговыми органами. Особое внимание уделяется основным налогам: налогу на добавленную стоимость, налогу на прибыль организаций, налогу на доходы физических лиц, имущественным налогам. Научить слушателя методике работы с Налоговым кодексом, дать навыки заполнения налоговых деклараций. Научить правильно рассчитывать и уплачивать основные налоги с учетом особенностей последних требований законодательства РФ по налогам и сборам.

По окончании курса Вы будете уметь:
- Оценивать налоговые риски и уметь отстаивать свою позицию при камеральных и выездных налоговых проверках
- Самостоятельно исчислять основные налоги и вести налоговый учет, опираясь на действующее законодательство
- Учитывать особенности различных налогов и сборов, осуществлять налоговое планирование и избегать незаконных схем уклонения от уплаты налогов
- Заполнять налоговые декларации
- Работать с нормативно-правовыми актами налогового законодательства

Подробности: http://www.specialist.ru/course/nal-v

_Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало_


*~~~  Все видеокурсы Специалист: ~~~

Letitbit.net | turbo.to | turbo.to (Продолжение) | Uploaded.to

Подробное содержание коллекции и описание модулей

 ! Для распаковки использовать WinRar_5 !*

----------


## dgr

Есть что-нибудь свежее?

----------


## danilkolviv

> Есть что-нибудь свежее?


 - Да, тема обновляется, всё новое добавляется в папки "turbo.to (Продолжение) и Uploaded.to" - ссылки внизу топика

----------

